# Problem beim Netzwerk aufbauen



## Ive (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Ich möchte bei mir zu Hause ein Netzwerk mit drei Computern einrichten! Ich habe mir einen Router gekauft und ich habe noch meine alte Hardware (Fritz!Card DSL SL USB und meinen DSL-Splitter) mit der ich immer ins Internet gegangen bin Außerdem habe ich schon Cat5 Kabel verlegt! Meine Frage jetzt: Brauch ich meine "Fritz!Card DSL SL USB" noch? 
Und was muss ich noch alles bedenken, damit alles läuft? Kann mir das einer erklären oder kennt jemand eine Internetseite, wo das alles beschrieben wird? Ich habe nichts gefunden und stehe nun auf dem Schlauch!
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## michaelwengert (15. Dezember 2004)

Hat der Router ein integriertes DSL modem?


----------



## Male (15. Dezember 2004)

Deine 3 Rechner müssen jedentlich mit einer NEtzwerkkarte ausgestattet sein. Jeder PC muss mit dem Router (somal er einen Switch enthält) verbunden sein. 
Danach muss Du noch DNS Server und Gateway eintragen. Dies ist der Router meisten 192.168.0.1.

Der Router muss zu dem noch mit dem DSL Splitter verbunden sein. Danach musst du im Router selber Deine Internetdaten von Deinem Provider eingeben. Dies geschiet meistens über ein Webinterface.

Hilfreich wäre auch, wenn Du uns sagen würdest, welchen Router Du besitzt und welche Betriebssysteme installiert sind.

Hilfe findest Du zum Beispiel bei http://www.windows-netzwerke.de oder
http://www.dslrouter-hilfe.de/home/index.php

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## Ive (15. Dezember 2004)

Es ist von D-Link DI-604


----------



## Male (15. Dezember 2004)

Auf der D-Link Seite findest Du im Downloadbereich einige Dokumentationen über Deinen Router.


Dokumentation

Installation unter Windows 2000 & Windows XP

Installation unter Windows 9x & ME

Dies sollte Dir eigentlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## Ive (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi Ich habe jetzt tagelang versucht eine Verbindung zu Inter net herzustellen! Ohne Erfolg!
Ich kann meinen Router über die IP 192.168.0.1 ansprechen und dann die Einstellungen vornehmen, die ich benötige, um ins Internet zu kommen! Das klappt aber noch nicht! Folgende Einstellungen habe ich vorgenommen: Dynamische PPPoE verbindung, Benutzername und Kennwort! Ich habe den Router direkt mit dem Splitter verbunden! Ist das alles so korrekt? Ich habe mein Internet-Zugang von freenet! Was muss ich noch alles tun um eine Verbindung herzustellen?


----------



## Paule (23. Dezember 2004)

Ist denn in deinem Router überhaupt ein DSL-Modem integriert ?
Denn ohne ein Modem kein Internet. Ich gehe auch über einen Router ins Netz und 
habe den router mit dem Modem verbunden und es läuft tadellos.

MfG

Paule


----------



## Erpel (25. Februar 2007)

Der angegebene D-Link Router hat kein eingebautes Modem, du benötigst noch ein DSL-Modem welches zwischen  Router und Splitter angeschlossen werden muss.
Gruß Erpel


----------

